# Well Line Ruptured?



## Josie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if that is the right term but we were having work done on the yard and it seems the water line from the well to the house was not where it was supposed to be.

Long story short, I have a mud pit and no water in the house. We have shut the well off but I guess we have a high water table (?) and we still have a hole full of water. We can't get anyone to come out until Monday. 

I have heard 2 things from the plumbers I have spoken to: 

1) get a trash/mud pump and keep it running to empty the hole, keep it running to keep it empty and replace a section of the line.

2) replacing a section (coupling?) is not a good idea and over the course of a year or two, mud will enter the line and the water supply so I should have a new line run from the well to the house.

For option 2 the guy who was working on the line can do the digging but I don't know exactly where the line is, obviously. Is it a better idea to replace the whole line and will I also need to run new electric? I'm afraid we'll work on getting the water line up and hit the electric also. I don't even know how much of a real possibility that is but I didn't real think putting up a swing set for my kids would lead to having no water this weekend, so what do I know? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Josie


----------



## Big Al (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not a plumber so I may be way off base.If this was my house I would take a shovel and dig a hole. Ground is already loose with water leak. Water lines are baried 3' deep. If you wait for plumber I can't imagine why you would have to replace the hole line. I've got friends who are plumbers if you want me to I'll give them a call and ask about joint failure after a year but it sure don't make sense to me.

                                This to shall pass
                                                    Al


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome Josie:
Big Al has it right; dig the line up and see what the damage is. The only way I can concieve a joint failure would be with a galvanized iron pipe, the threads could rust through. However, it would take longer than a year. Be careful with the digging so you don't damage the electric wire. There is a slip-on coupling that has neoprene O-rings in each end and can be hand tightened onto the line for a quick repair. If you have the white PVC pipe, just dig back a couple of feet on each side of the leak, pack the open ends of the pipe with light bread and glue a new coupling on. The bread keeps the water back from ruining the cement and will wash right out when you turn the water on. You won't even see it come out.
If yours is the black roll polyethylene or polypropolene pipe you can simply insert a plastic coupling in the two ends and clamp them with stainless steel hose clamps. Use a hair dryer to warm the ends so the coupling will slip in easier.
I wish you the best with your with your project and if we can help further just give us a holler.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup , right on with the fixes. This is the way to save some money, and for if it happens again. To you or someone else. 
I just want to add, test your water when you are done. Just to make sure there is no bacteria. If there is it is as easy as bleach to fix. Talk to your testing lab for details.

Good luck...from one well country to another.


----------



## Josie (Apr 20, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> If yours is the black roll polyethylene or polypropolene pipe you can simply insert a plastic coupling in the two ends and clamp them with stainless steel hose clamps. Use a hair dryer to warm the ends so the coupling will slip in easier.
> I wish you the best with your with your project and if we can help further just give us a holler.
> Glenn



First I want to thank you all SO much! You were all so helpful I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.

It was the black pipe, they said 1" poly? We found someone else to come out, small independent guy, which I love. He inserted a new plastic section and clamped the two ends, just like you said (I hadn't read this yet but I'm glad to know that's how it's supposed to be done). He used a blow torch to warm the ends. He said he's going to get some saran wrap type stuff but for plumbing obviously, that he'll wrap around it and heat it again and it will create a seal so it won't leak.

I did have some black junk in the water when I first ran it tonight but we have sulfer water so could that be it? He told me not to use it for drinking or cooking for 24 hours but do you think I should test it anyway? I'll go by Lowe's tomorrow and see if they sell a kit. I have 3 little ones and don't want anyone to get sick.

All this because we wanted to level an area to put a swing set.

Thank you all again, I'll try not to worry about the bacteria I probably just showered in until tomorrow!  

Josie


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 20, 2008)

my 2 cents,  next time call diggers hotline before you dig.  they come out for free and locate buried lines for you.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I definitely recommend the tests.
Glenn


----------

